# Idea's for new gear



## Trench (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm looking to pick up some new gear one combo for bream, flathead, whiting etc.. and another for throwing larger lures, poppers and slugs for trevally, queenie's, mackerel, barra etc 
Ideas are
dropshot 2-4kg with 2500 sedona running 6lb braid (this should be fine)

and 
either a 4-8 dropshot or perhaps a 3-6 wilson LCS with something like a shimano saro's or diawa legalis in either 3000 or 4000 size running 12-15lb braid (not really sure what i should be looking at here)

Any suggestions for the heavier outfit would be good I don't really know what i should be looking at.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

hi trench 
get yourself a Okuma flame coupled with a 3-6kg Dropshot or RackRaider great for Flathead light enough for fun with bream but will handle a 96 cm Flathead if needed (Ive done that)


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

1-3kg dropshot and a saros 1000 spooled with 4lb fireline. would be perfect i reckon. 3-6kg pflueger trion and 2500 legalis/exceller/tierra/saros/stradic


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey mate, hows the yak search going? I got a 2-4 Shimano Catana and 1-2 Dropshot and recon the dropshot is a bit stiff so I run 15lb braid on it. Run 4lb on the Catana's on Penn Affinity 1000 (bought 2 for 1) and got the 15lb on Penn Applause 3000. Got a bit of other gear as well Shimano Symetre 2500 reel with two spools (4lb fluro and 30lb braid), Mojiko rods from Anaconda (awesome value for money) 1-2 and 1-3kg a heavier Catana 6-8 and heavier Starlo Stix 4-8. Have found I use the Mojiko 1-3 and Penn Applause with 4lb braid most of the time.


----------



## Trench (Oct 5, 2010)

Bought a 2nd hand tempo to play in for a bit though since i grabbed it all its done it rained. Still keen for a try of the revo when your free. Going to look at heading down to bris after the new year and take out some for a test and pass on the tempo to the old man.


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

go the 1000 for the bream gear.as for my medium yak gear shimano jewel barra spin 6-10 stradic 3000 15 pnd braid.or go stradic 4000 and get another 100 mtrs on the spool for the big runners


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Trench said:


> Bought a 2nd hand tempo to play in for a bit though since i grabbed it all its done it rained. Still keen for a try of the revo when your free. Going to look at heading down to bris after the new year and take out some for a test and pass on the tempo to the old man.


Thats the go, keep an eye on the QLD Trips section for organised outings. This weekend is my last chance in a while to wet the yak, so if I get a chance I might take it out quickly. Can you PM me your mob no just in case.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi for your bream flattie etc. rod and reel i like the mojiko tournament or plastix rods. check them out on the mojiko site. the new abu veratis are also worth a look for $130. for reels look at daiwa exceler, abu omega and shakesphere deceiver. daiwa legalis good for price as well.
for your heavier do you want baitcaster or spin? In a baitcaster i would get a new shimano caenen with a pfluger trion in 4-7 kg. cost around $200 
as far a spin goes get a mexican raider with a 4000 shimano symetre for 200 at tackle world. 
this is just my advice anyway.


----------

